# How much would YOU pay for this? (Split Rock, Westwood)



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...78834&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_5599wt_932

I bid $100 but am considering going all the way up to $200 because the MF is so low and its around a two hour drive from me (Closest timeshare i know of)

This resort has the 14-13 month rule? i'll know 11 months out what week i need exactly(really Anything from 27-34)...so i'm not Too worried about the *Floating week*


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks nice
I am interested in what people say about it


Good Luch


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

*If you didn't go up on your bid*

you have been outbid. 

There appear to be a lot of activities at this resort, but it is getting older and worn out. Are you going to try renting here to see what it is like before attempting to buy again? Or are you going to go ahead and increase your bid. 

The Maintenance fees are low, but that may mean that they don't have an adequate reserve for updating the units.

elaine


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 19, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> you have been outbid.
> 
> There appear to be a lot of activities at this resort, but it is getting older and worn out. Are you going to try renting here to see what it is like before attempting to buy again? Or are you going to go ahead and increase your bid.
> 
> ...



I'd like to rent...but i haven't really seen it available to rent beyond its website($200-$400 a nite)

I didn't go up on my bid yet(only bid $100 so far but am considering $200)...i'm hoping people who have stay'd here recently(the most recent review on TUG is 2009) will post...They have a Water park on premise that is open to the public and while that Should bring in extra revenue for the Resort...I don't know if they use any of those funds for updates


----------



## e.bram (Aug 19, 2010)

You want 7 out of 52 weeks. In that area you have 100% of the owners wanting 15% of the weeks AND the developer probably has some weeks he would like to rent(I wonder which ones) and makes the reservations. I would worry. a lot!


----------



## senorak (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it's a good deal.  Split Rock is one of the nicest TS in the Poconos....very hard to get as a trade in the summer.  As with most Pocono timeshares, the furnishings are a bit dated and "rustic".  If you don't go in expecting the "5 star Marriott type furnishings/ammenities", I think you will be pleased.  Split Rock does have a lot of activities, and the recently opened water park is a plus if you have small children.  

We own at River Village II in Shawnee.....and found it was perfect for us when the kids were smaller,  (now all teenagers/young adults), because of the short drive (about an hour and a half for us), and lots of activities in the Poconos.  You have the resort activities, canoeing on the Delaware, CamelBeach water park, Bushkill falls, lots of mini golf, etc.  Our River Village is not the greatest trader, (I would assume Split Rock is a better trader), but I think we got more than our investment back out of the years of use.

Good Luck!

Deb


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 19, 2010)

e.bram said:


> You want 7 out of 52 weeks. In that area you have 100% of the owners wanting 15% of the weeks AND the developer probably has some weeks he would like to rent(I wonder which ones) and makes the reservations. I would worry. a lot!



I own floating weeks timeshares in Poconos, and getting summer prime week reservations is never a problem. So no need to worry, things can be positive.

Waterpark is quite expensive, even for the owners!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 19, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I own floating weeks timeshares in Poconos, and getting summer prime week reservations is never a problem. So no need to worry, things can be positive.
> 
> Waterpark is quite expensive, even for the owners!



Thats what they say...$40 no discount for owners per day($99 for 3 day passes, and Owners get 15% off season passes)...But i figure i can always convince the little one to check out the lake, the pool, the bowling, etc.  so it shouldn't be THAT bad...figure $200-$400 additional for the entire week(i figure $1000 WITH MF) What i like about TS is i can litterally book 11 months out then KNOW how much i need to save


----------



## e.bram (Aug 19, 2010)

Dream on, you will keep getting busy signals when you call. When you finally get thru, the will tell you the weeks you want are gone, what other week would you like for them to check. Remember you only have a 7/52 or about a 14% chance at best(w/o the developer's first dibs)


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 19, 2010)

e.bram said:


> Dream on, you will keep getting busy signals when you call. When you finally get thru, the will tell you the weeks you want are gone, what other week would you like for them to check. Remember you only have a 7/52 or about a 14% chance at best(w/o the developer's first dibs)



I don't understand the math...I'm only Attempting for 14% of the time available at the resort(actually a little less)...But to equate that to a 14% chance of booking seems like your assuming they are 100% booked 365 days a year

to come to the percentage chance of booking...First you'd need to know How many available Timeshares they have...THEN you'd need an idea of how many owners there are at Split Rock and How many have Locked in weeks for that period + a percentage of Floating weeks....to get the percentage of floating weeks you'd have to compare Winter Ski weeks in the Poconos and all other weeks  people visit to Summer weeks and take averages of when most owners tend to visit...

Its not as cut and dry as a 14% chance...between the ages of 22-27 i spent about a month every year in the poconos....a friend of the Ex's Family had a Cabin and we'd go there every Winter to go snow boarding at CamelBack(Well she would..i suck at snowboarding so i'd just drink...ALOT), and the 4 seasons campground we stayed at didn't have an indoor water park...while it may be difficult to get a week 27-28....i don't see how it could be impossible to get ANY of those 7-8 weeks

bah! Its pretty much a Moot point now..looks like the auction is going to go over my $200 maximum


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 19, 2010)

Would Something like this be more desirable? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wyndham-Patriot...are-/270620343378?pt=Timeshares#ht_4740wt_932
I mean i can always go to Bush Gardens and that Waterpark there...And (MAYBE?) there is a way to break the 2br lo into two weeks with one Bedroom, until she needs her own room?(Any tips on if this is possible PLEASE let me know how)  

This is a possiblity too..
http://cgi.ebay.com/4BR-Lockoff-MAS...are-/310241720223?pt=Timeshares#ht_8247wt_720
But i'll NEVER have use for 4br's and i don't see any trading site included with this...So i don't really know if i could split it for different weeks or how that would work at all...Maybe i could rent out one side and stay in the other

BUT i'm having issues with the long drive(a solid 8hrs)...My 4yr old complains about drives to grandmas house which is only 5 minutes away...and has gotten car sick a couple times when woken up too early...and flights just really aren't feasible...they're not worth their cost...and its a High MF then i really wanted to pay(Maybe they'll let me pay monthly?, or i can dedicate a Credit card)


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

I REALLY think you should slow down and I will give you a good reason to do so:

Historically, Nov./Dec. has always been a great time to buy, because people get their maintenance fee bills and realize they're due in January, and they dump their timeshare on the resale market, hoping to sell it before they have to pay the maintenance fee.  Waiting until then will also give you more time to do your homework.

Since you are on a budget, I would recommend that you really take your time.  Especially since you are looking for a timeshare to use next summer - there is no rush.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 20, 2010)

I see the week went for $511. Not bad at all! Split Rock is a nice resort. I was one of the original owners there, back around 1980.  At that time, the owner had a resort in Bonita, Fl that we could trade to with no exchange fees.  We certainly got our moneys worth out of that place! We enjoyed Split Rock. At the time they had indoor tennis courts, bowling alley, movie theater, pool tables, indoor pool, and all kinds of things to keep you busy.  It was great when the weather was bad, because you never had to go outside to have a good time.


----------



## JACKC (Aug 21, 2010)

We've owned two Split Rock Westwoods for several years and have enjoyed staying there summers. We've vacationed at other Pocono resorts, too, but find Split Rock to be our favorite in the area. It is within day-trip distance to NY, Philadelphia, Hershey and Gettysburg. In the last few years we have used our weeks for occasional exchanges through II and find Westwoods trade well. We travel in off- and swing-season and have never had a problem obtaining Marriotts and other upscale trades at these times of year. 

In this depressed market you should be able to find a red Westwood cheap, if not free, if you are patient. Resort sales listings appear to increase in the Fall/Winter as MF's come due.

Jack


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 22, 2010)

I personally would not buy at Split Rock Galleria, would unlikely buy at Westwood, either.

On the other hand, I continue to think about buying a Willowbrook unit at Split Rock.

Pat


----------



## JACKC (Aug 22, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I personally would not buy at Split Rock Galleria, would unlikely buy at Westwood, either.
> 
> On the other hand, I continue to think about buying a Willowbrook unit at Split Rock.
> 
> Pat


Agreed, Willowbrook is far and away the best at Split Rock. Probably would not buy Westwood today, but it was the best a dozen years ago when we became owners. Now, we go because we like the resort. But trade most often to places like Marriotts at HHI and the Royals in Cancun where we prefer to vacation.

Still, there is a place in our ownership list for our Westwoods. After all, it is only 50 miles away and we have day use of the resort.

Jack


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 22, 2010)

The Waterpark is Open to the public at SplitRock, those that have stayed there...have you found the waterpark was Crazy busy during the summer weeks...to the point where you might not WANT to go?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 22, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> I see the week went for $511. Not bad at all! Split Rock is a nice resort. I was one of the original owners there, back around 1980.  At that time, the owner had a resort in Bonita, Fl that we could trade to with no exchange fees.  We certainly got our moneys worth out of that place! We enjoyed Split Rock. At the time they had indoor tennis courts, bowling alley, movie theater, pool tables, indoor pool, and all kinds of things to keep you busy.  It was great when the weather was bad, because you never had to go outside to have a good time.



As one of the original owners at Split Rock, with a floating white 20yr RTU, I loved the resort.  And yes, we used the Golf Villas at Bonita Springs many times too . . . that was a nice "after the fact" bonus that they added after we had owned for several years.

The MF's back then were dirt cheap and yes, the 20 yr RTU folks got slammed with a three year assessment in years 16-18 or there abouts.  Still for the amount I paid for it in 1981 or so, it was a good entry into timeshare ownership.

I didn't care much for the Galleria but loved staying in their original Westwood split level townhouse style units.  I haven't been in years; had planned an exchange into back in 2004 but our plans changed.  Someday, I look forward to returning to Lake Harmony and Split Rock.


----------

